
The Coolest Hack I've Ever Pulled Off - adamsmith
http://blogs.xobni.com/asmith/archives/45
======
brezina
dude, you called your prof gay?!?! Did he let the whole video run? Did the
hack include making it impossible to stop the video without unplugging the
computer?

~~~
adamsmith
He probably could have hit Ctrl+Alt+Delete or unplugged the power, but that
was it. The program absorbed other keystrokes and mouse clicks.

Either way he was a cool older guy. He had to be cool to put up with 400
teenagers.

I think his biggest reaction was flattery. He was flattered that we made a
surprise video for him for his last lecture.

------
menloparkbum
The plot for this "hack" is nearly identical to an old episode of "Welcome
Back, Kotter."

